# American Bison Leather Pouches



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Very surprise package arrived today, I can't explain how happy I'm. It is from Tex-Shooter. Tex tubes and American Bison leather pouches. There are nothing to mention about Bill, his bands and pouches all knows it. Can't write more, pics tells the story.























































I'll update here after shoot with them soon.


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

looks sweet irfan, lucky you. i see you are taking photography lessons from CHEPO69, just put some local fruit, and flora in the photos and you got it my friend, nice pouch's and really good photos irfan happy shooting.


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

Here is the sweet little natural shooter that e-shot sent me. I could not be any happier. Thanks Irfan! -- Tex


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

very nice Tex/Irfan, what type of wood is that?


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

newconvert said:


> very nice Tex/Irfan, what type of wood is that?


No idea what the tree was. Sanded up to #1000 and few times dip in linseed oil and bees wax. I don't know why I couldn't get better finish than others.


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

e~shot said:


> very nice Tex/Irfan, what type of wood is that?


No idea what the tree was. Sanded up to #1000 and few times dip in linseed oil and bees wax. I don't know why I couldn't get better finish than others.
[/quote]each ne is different Irfy


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

Very nice for you both!


----------

